# Turkey Creek Longbows



## John Cooper (Jul 24, 2010)

Hey all I have purchased Turkey Creek Longbows from Doug Witcher.I am not a bowyer and don't claim to be, But I have a close personal friend who has been building bows for over 20 years who has agreed to help me get Turkey Creek Longbows up and going again. I belive Doug had a winner in his bow design and i want to see it continue!!

  I have a list of 8 people that doug owed bows to, my plan right now is to start with the customer who has been on the list the longest and work my way through list till all are done!!

 One thing I want to make clear is these bows will be built over a period of at least 8 month's to a year. I work a full time job and will be helping on weekends to learn and to get the order's out. The bowyer I have helping me is retired and builds bows for himself also.

 Here is what I know so far; there are 6 hybreds, 1 take down and 1 forward handle to be made.

 What I would like for the people who had bows on order to do is E-mail me if your name is on the list I will E-mail you my phone number and we can talk. At this point I am not sure what option's everyone had but I will do my best to build you what you ordered. 

 I will be picking up all the forms, wood and glass next month and will try and start building bows the next month. I plan to try and build one new "stock bow" per month to help offset the cost involved building the 8 that are owed.

 Please do not turn this into a bash Doug Witcher thread, If that happens I will ask that the thread be closed and deleted. 

 Please do not use the Turkey Creek Longbow site to contact me as I haven't got it changed over to me yet. As far as the Turkey Creek Longbow name I will be changing the name in the next few months, this is not a slap at Doug or Turkey Creek Longbows it is just something I feel would be best for me and the design.  

Thank you for your help and understanding.

John Cooper

kimcoo36@aol.com


----------



## Bowyer29 (Jul 24, 2010)

Good luck, and God Bless!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 24, 2010)

Bowyer29 the praying is much needed....LOL....


----------



## tnbuckskinner (Jul 24, 2010)

Hey you can try a lot of different bows now without doing all the trading around. I posted on the other site,keep me in mind.Best of luck.


----------



## Dennis (Jul 24, 2010)

Good luck i hope you do well


----------



## robert carter (Jul 24, 2010)

Had`nt though about that Cooper. Your done trading now so send the other bows you have to me. Good Luck Brother.RC


----------



## Apex Predator (Jul 24, 2010)

I'm gonna say a prayer for you brother.  I sure hope that 8 doesn't turn into 50 when this thread is seen.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jul 24, 2010)

Best wishes, and hope you get it all sorted out.


----------



## LanceColeman (Jul 24, 2010)

oh coop...... coop coop coop....... bro...... I hope and wish ya all the success in the world. And i hope ya know whatcha gettin yaself in to.

And dude...... if you gonna learn to build bows?? try and learn how to build something over 36" long.

I mean no offense to anyone when I type this Coop. I only have your best intentions at heart....... Brother change the name.


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Jul 24, 2010)

Good luck Coop.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Jul 24, 2010)

Best of luck to you!


----------



## Al33 (Jul 24, 2010)

Good for you John and I am confident you will do very well. Everyone who knows you knows you are a man of integrity and that is a GIANT plus for marketing a product. Yes sir, I believe you will do well with this endeavor.


----------



## hogdgz (Jul 24, 2010)

Good luck to you John and post some pics when you get started.


----------



## Hoot Owl (Jul 25, 2010)

Best of luck there John. Praying and wishing the best, not just because I am one that's owed a bow, but because of what your'e doing, the reason behind it and the kind of person you are. Proud to call you friend.

Your bud in Athens


----------



## Jake Allen (Jul 26, 2010)

Best of luck brother!
Your offer to go in and clean some of Doug's mess is, IMO, over
and beyond the call of duty. It is obvious to me, you are trying
to do the right things by those who , for whatever
reason, were wronged. Good on you.
I wish you much enjoyment, satisfication and success
in this venture! 

I had a 62", R/D, 45 pounder that Doug made in '07.
Fine shooting bow. I traded it to my neighbor and it is his
shooting/hunting stick.

Does this mean these bows will be produced just right up 
the road from me?


----------



## TNGIRL (Jul 26, 2010)

Good luck John!!!!!!!
now did I order a bow 3 months ago hummmmmm???????


----------



## Elbow (Jul 26, 2010)

Yes, please post some pics!  Sounds like a nice venture! Good luck John!
El


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 26, 2010)

Jake yes they will for a while....... my mentor is going to be teaching me as we go!!!!!!!!

thanks for all the well wishes.


----------



## Al33 (Jul 26, 2010)

I'm proud for ya John and here are a few words of wisdom I recently came across and thought I would share them with you:

The pursuit of happiness is the chase of a lifetime! 
It is never too late to become what you might have been. 

Ideas won't work unless ' You' do. 

If you lack the courage to start, you have already finished. 

If you want your dreams to come true, you mustn't oversleep. 


You are going to do good John.


----------



## pine nut (Jul 27, 2010)

Good luck John.  I still remember the bow and couple of shots I took with it that doug made.  I agree with Jake and wish you the best.
Bill


----------



## Country_boy1990 (Jul 29, 2010)

Good luck John and let me know when i can get my own john cooper long bow!


----------

